# Ear tags



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just curious as to your thoughts on ear tags?

Do you use them?

Why? Or why not?

What type do you use?

When do you put them in?

Do you have a numbering system?

etc


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only time I have ever used ear tags is when some kids bought goats from me for their FFA (Future Farmers of America) project, where tags are required.
They got tagged at 2 mos old. 
The numbering system is nothing more than 1, 2 3 , 4 etc. It does not have to be in birth order sequence.
They are plastic tags with a male & female end to them for insertion.

Other than the requirement for FFA I dont use them. Almost all my goats are tattooed even if they arent registered. 

I have heard horror stories about tags getting ripped out. BUt my thinking is if the animal is terminal chances are they wont get ripped out before the show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't like them ...but... if I don't tag my babies ..when they leave the bonding pen at 3 days old....I may be confused by who's kid it is, I have had babies actually go to other mothers and nurse. I have to know ...who is who...don't want to guess.... if you know what I mean. :wink: 

I use sheep tags...they are thin...not bulky...pink tags for girls and yellow for boys....I color coat ...so that if a customer is looking for a buckling or doeling ....I direct them to... the colored tags.. :greengrin: 

There are times when... I have to remove them later because they fester....when they heal then I put another tag back in... unless I can identify which goat it is.....

I have had the tag get caught on things...and rip there ear and the tag out ....I hate that... :doh: ..I have even had one ....the hole where the tag was in... got stretched out and the tag fell out and she had a whole.....it didn't rip the ear...

Every year I stutter on tag numbers ...........it is a pain..... :scratch: :help: :doh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tag all my goats with the Scrapie tags. It is required here in the state of CO. I do mine at about three months old or so. Sooner if I can remember.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

dont tag mine...I dont have very many so i pretty much remember their DOB, due dates, pedigrees and whos kids are whos.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Gwen uses the free scrapie tags issued by the state. Usually within 12 hours after birth. Left ear girls, right ear boys. When you have 35 kids on the ground and you are trying to sort and determine their quality and whether to keep the momma or cull her cuz she's giving you nothing but runts, knowing who and what they are is a plus. The tags are numbered so we keep records of who belongs to which nanny. We put a dab of generic neosporin on the tip of the tag before we do the deed to prevent infection.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the neosporin tip!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Fred, I like the neosporin idea. Thanks :thumbup: 

We do the Girls in the Right and the boys in the Left. That way we know GIRLS ARE ALWAYS RIGHT. :wahoo:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

> We do the Girls in the Right and the boys in the Left. That way we know GIRLS ARE ALWAYS RIGHT.


 :slapfloor:

I will have to remember that if we ever have to do tags.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

keren said:


> Just curious as to your thoughts on ear tags?
> 
> Do you use them?
> *Nope, Never would use them*
> ...


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the Scrapie tags, and I keep records and assign everyone a number, BUT I haven't tagged anyone yet mainly because I hate hurting any of them. None of them have been tagged by anyone else, so I just keep all of the tags and info in a safe place. I put a piece of tape and the name of the goat on the back of the tag, too. If I sell the goat, I just send the tag along with the goat with their registration papers.  The tag is still usable, so if someone else decides to tag them, then they can.

Angie


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont use tags at all except on their collars. I just tattoo all my animals including whethers. I have a small number of kids and just write everything down. The older animals do wear a tag on their collar stating their name and bdate
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No, I don't tag and never will. I do tattoo. Even the wethers.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I used the tags on the unregistered ND I had, but one of them ripped hers out. So from now on ALL of my goats will be tattooed.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

That's what I worry about.. someone ripping them out. Seems to me like it would be easyyyyyyyyyy to rip one out with a little bit of rambunctious play, so the thought of tags scares me...


----------

